# TIVO ----> Motorola Xoom



## jmvision (Jun 10, 2004)

Anyone know if you can download TIVO shows to the new Motorola Zoom. Company gave me one, shows up today and just thought hey may work with my Tivo HD. The Zoom I believe is Mpeg3 and the the TivoHD is Mpeg 4, any idea if tivotogo will work with it, I have the full Tivo deskop plus.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Your TiVo recordings will all be MPEG-2 wrapped in an encrypted .tivo file format. Your Xoom requires H.264 video and AAC audio in an MP4 container.

TiVo Desktop Plus might be able to create a file compatible with the XOOM. There are also some freeware apps you can cobble together to do it. (i.e. tivodecode to decrypt the file, ffmpeg to encode it)

Another option is to use VideoReDo TVSuite v4 w/H.264. With it you can open the .tivo files directly, edit out the commercials and then save the file directly to a XOOM compatible format. There is a 15 day free trial so you can test it out and make sure it works. Also if you need any help creating a profile that will work with the XOOM just let me know and I can send you something that should work. (although you can probably start with the Droid profile since it is also an Android device and should have similar requirements)

Dan


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can try Kmttg, it has various converters.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

I use KMTTG along with Video Redo (For the QS fix) to format Tivo recorded content for the iPad. Works great.


----------



## John9Tim (Dec 20, 2010)

With the Motorola Xoom's 1280x800 screen resolution, you may think it will be amazing to get full-screen video on the 10.1-inch Android tablet. However, after playing videos with the Xoom, you will find that the button menu bar stays active all the time. So, if you transfer videos or movies with the 1280x800 resolution, the playing videos or movies on the Xoom will be adjusted to fit in the remaining space, leaving you with black borders on the sides.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

1280x800 is non-standard anyway. Most videos will have a 16:9 aspect ration which means they will be 1280x720.

Dan


----------



## John9Tim (Dec 20, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> 1280x800 is non-standard anyway. Most videos will have a 16:9 aspect ration which means they will be 1280x720.
> 
> Dan


You're right, but i heard others convert TiVo shows to H.264 MP4 chose 1280x754 in full screen playback on Xoom


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Lots of folks want to do this... and it is one of tivo's most compelling features (one of the ONLY ones) their competition does not have. So it amazes me that tivo sees fit to force their users to a bunch of third party products (some good, some not so good - some documented well, others not at all) and let them figure it all out for themselves.

It is a relative no brainer for a company of tivos size to create and SUPPORT a single solution for all of this yet they choose not to. Instead they choose to distinguish themselves from the competition by... ummm... uhhh... hmmm... how are they doing that now?


----------



## Krandor (Jun 10, 2004)

solutionsetc said:


> Lots of folks want to do this... and it is one of tivo's most compelling features (one of the ONLY ones) their competition does not have. So it amazes me that tivo sees fit to force their users to a bunch of third party products (some good, some not so good - some documented well, others not at all) and let them figure it all out for themselves.
> 
> It is a relative no brainer for a company of tivos size to create and SUPPORT a single solution for all of this yet they choose not to. Instead they choose to distinguish themselves from the competition by... ummm... uhhh... hmmm... how are they doing that now?


With the growth of the mobile marketplace with phones, tablets, etc. TiVo should be trying to set themselves up in that space. Whatever company can provide the best content-on-the-go is going to be in a great position and TiVo could be that company.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

What I would like to see them do is partner with a company like InMethod and use the Air Video platform for mobile streaming.

they could build a TiVo version of the Air Video trans-coding server into TTG and let InMethod be the delivery mechanism for each platform.

http://www.macdaddynews.com/2010/04...gs-your-entire-video-collection-to-your-ipad/

I know they do not currently have an android product, but it is coming soon.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

bradleys said:


> they could build a TiVo version of the Air Video trans-coding server into TTG and let InMethod be the delivery mechanism for each platform.


Too many HW requirements for poor TiVo, plus I am not sure I see the point when you can stream/control direct from the TiVo with a Sling/Vulkano box.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo has been lacking in the engineering department for a while, so it may just be they haven't improved TTG for this reason. However I think another reason is due to pressure from their investors. NBC is a major shareholder in TiVo and they really don't like TiVoToGo. They would much rather you pay $2 for a show through iTunes then transfer it from your TiVo and put it on your iPod yourself. Now that they have deals with almost every major cable provider as well, they're probably getting pressure from them too.

Dan


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo has been lacking in the engineering department for a while, so it may just be they haven't improved TTG for this reason. However I think another reason is due to pressure from their investors. NBC is a major shareholder in TiVo and they really don't like TiVoToGo. They would much rather you pay $2 for a show through iTunes then transfer it from your TiVo and put it on your iPod yourself. Now that they have deals with almost every major cable provider as well, they're probably getting pressure from them too.
> 
> Dan


Yes, there are probably a bunch of licensing issues as well as the recording changes formats and moves from the TV to a tablet.


----------



## qz3fwd (Jul 6, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo has been lacking in the engineering department for a while, so it may just be they haven't improved TTG for this reason. However I think another reason is due to pressure from their investors. NBC is a major shareholder in TiVo and they really don't like TiVoToGo. They would much rather you pay $2 for a show through iTunes then transfer it from your TiVo and put it on your iPod yourself. Now that they have deals with almost every major cable provider as well, they're probably getting pressure from them too.
> 
> Dan


I think they actually would prefer you to buy a $20-$60 Blu-Ray disc before a measly $2 iTunes rental (or both better yet)! Follow the money and you will usually arrive at the answer to your question.


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> NBC is a major shareholder in TiVo and they really don't like TiVoToGo.
> 
> Dan


Wasn't NBC just bought by Comcast ??? Does that now make Comcast a major shareholder of Tivo ?

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I guess it does. Although Comcast already had a stake in TiVo. They paid them $10M a few years ago to develop the TiVo software to run on the Motorola DVRs so Comcast could offer it as a premium service. 

Dan


----------



## Giddion (May 29, 2002)

If you have a PC handy PlayOn does a nice job picking up files from your network and streaming them out to the Xoom. If you have your firewall set right you can get the files from anywhere.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

dvd catalyst 4 comes recommended by some of the other forums specific to xoom. It's 10- bucks and has a free streaming server you can download. So you would use it to convert all your stuff to streaming MP4 and then you can copy or stream it to the xoom. 

I DONT KNOW if it can natively take the tivo files or if they need to be converted first. But it takes dvd's and lets you rip those so it wouldn't surprise me if it also excepted tivo files.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

looks like dvd catalyst can convert tivo files natively:
http://www.tools4movies.com/2009/07/dvd-catalyst-tivo/

quick read looks like you give it your mak number and it handles decryption and everything.


----------

